# Summer 2013, Treatment-Free Beekeeping



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

What marketplace do you get $20 a quart in? People here are reluctant to pay it...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I imagine you have a lot more local honey available there. Here it's a rare premium product.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

LetMBee said:


> What marketplace do you get $20 a quart in? People here are reluctant to pay it...


That's what I get. If there was a $25 bill I could probably get that, but as there isn't, the convenience factor of $20 wins.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a waiting list at $25/ Qt., $10/lb.

I used to sell it at $30, but is sells so much quicker at 25 that it's worth it to be able to tell people "Sold out" more quickly...that's actually increased demand.

Premium price, no treatment expense, and thriving hives.

Yeah, those guys who warned me how foolish I was not to put insecticide in my insect colonies when I started beekeeping sure knew what they were talking about! :lpf:


----------

